# Monkey Man to marry this year



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Monkey Man to marry this year*

A famous hairy man in China calls himself King Kong and is to get married at the end of this year.
Yu Zhenghuan, 30, nicknamed himself King Kong after watching the American Movie.

"I feel King Kong is a true man, strong and doing everything for the woman he loves," says Yu. "At this point, I am alike him."
Yu, who met his girlfriend at a friend's party, said: "We fell in love at the first sight."
Yu says he is enjoying the feeling of being in a relationship.
"I am like King Kong and would do everything for the woman I love. If my schedule is not too full this year, I plan to get married with her at the end of the year."
Yu says he has been expecting the day for a long time.
"I am a normal person. But when I was young, I always felt I was inferior to others, who saw me as a freak."
Yu was born at Anshan city with heavy black hair all over his body and face.
Now Yu is a celebrity in China reports CRI Online.



a tub of wax would help 

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_2478193.html


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Holy Shit! His face looks like my dear ol' mudder-in-laws back....


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao koz ...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Is his shirt bunched up or does he also have breasts?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow! he does look like the missing link.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

I Love Monkey Man boobs


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Jesus Andy...about time you shave!


----------

